

Famous Chess Game, Bobby Fischer against Robert Byrne - hhm
http://realityconditions.blogspot.com/2008/01/in-memoriam-bobby-fischer.html

======
hhm
Read the article by following the game here:
<http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessgame?gid=1008419>

Absolutely amazing...

